# keep him or.....



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

Jason Terry,
Mavs PG 28 Unrestricted 
do u think that they will sign him to an extention for next couple seasons


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

luckylakers said:


> Jason Terry,
> Mavs PG 28 Unrestricted
> do u think that they will sign him to an extention for next couple seasons


This is something I have been thinking about all playoffs. I think they keep him because Harris has not shown that he can run this team by himself.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

resigned


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If we win, Mark Cuban will resign him.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hell be resigned regardless


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We need to keep JET. He's a important part to this team. Cubes won't let hom get away.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> We need to keep JET. He's a important part to this team. Cubes won't let hom get away.


Let's just hope he doesn't ask for too much.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Let's just hope he doesn't ask for too much.


I think he knows his place on the team, especially with the emergence of Devin Harris and Josh Howard. He should be asking under $9M (his currently salary is $7.5M), and I don't think Cuban would hesitate to give him that.

If he is asking for $10M or more, then I would be disappointed because he'll be packing. Cuban is a smart man. For that kind of salary (10M club), Cuban could get more talent for the money.

I wouldn't worry about it because JT knows his place on the team. I think he'll ask around $36M for 4 years ($8M ~ $10M / year).

:cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Some teams would offer him a lot more, but i think Terry would rather win rings then money.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

How nice would it be if he even took a pay cut. Regardless of what happens, he will be resigned


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

ya i think hel resign to


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Terry's Impending Free Agency Evokes Nash Comparison*

Stop us if you've heard this one before: The Dallas Mavericks have a really good point guard, but they might lose him at the end of the season when he becomes an unrestricted free agent. 

And get this: The deciding factor in this case, too, may just be the number of years that point guard wants on his next contract. 

Nearly two years after the Mavericks let the eventual two-time MVP walk away, Jason Terry is in a similar place to where Steve Nash was in 2004. And once again, there's no saying for sure what the summer will bring. 

"They're very similar situations, and you can't overstate either of their importance to the Mavericks," Terry's agent, Dan Fegan, told ESPN.com Wednesday night on the eve of Game 1 of the NBA Finals. "Jason Terry is going to be one of the very top free agents on the market, and his performance in the playoffs has only cemented that position. 

"Jason is two years younger than Steve was at the time, and we fully expect to get a five- or six-year deal," Fegan said. 

No one is saying Terry is as good of a player as Nash is, but two years ago no one was quite convinced Nash was the player he turned out to be. The Mavericks were unwilling in 2004 make the same six-year commitment to Nash that the Phoenix Suns had offered, so Nash took the money and ran out of Dallas -- a move that still ranks as easily the most questionable decision Mavericks owner Mark Cuban has made during his six years of ownership of the franchise. 

One big difference this time: Fegan promised he and Terry would not make as quick of a decision as Nash did in the summer of 2004, when the bidding war between the Mavericks and Suns began and ended in a span of roughly 24 hours, if not less. 

Fegan said Terry will take his time, no matter how many bidders come calling, nor how lucrative any particular offer might be. Cuban did not immediately respond to an e-mail seeking comment on Fegan's remarks. 

"Steve made a quick decision. Who knows what would have happened if he had waited that out a little longer," Fegan said. "I don't anticipate doing anything rashly. We'll field all offers and proceed accordingly." 

Of course he says that now, but what'll happen July 1 if the Atlanta Hawks suddenly want Jason back, are offering $9 million in the first year and want an answer in 12 hours? That's what makes the free agent season so unpredictable, and Terry's future will be one of the unsettled questions driving this summer's talent market. At 28, he'll have more long-term value than two of the other top floor generals on the market, Sam Cassell and Mike James, and his body of work in this year's playoffs, however inconsistent it has been, will make Terry a hotter commodity than any of the other free agent PGs, including Speedy Claxton, Bobby Jackson and Marcus Banks. 

*-- Chris Sheridan in Dallas *

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-060608


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Mavs probably always wanted to resign him, regardless of how far they got in the postseason...the postseason has been more of a way for the Mavs to sell themselves to Terry...


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Mavs should keep this entire crew for a while. Just add some bench people if they're bored.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You guys let Nash go, what makes you think money wont take Terry away? The way he has been playing, some teams are going to be throwing a lot of money and probally a 4/6 year deal in his direction.

I hope you guys keep him, i mean Harris is going to be decent, maybe he just needs more time to develop.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

1337 said:


> The Mavs probably always wanted to resign him, regardless of how far they got in the postseason...the postseason has been more of a way for the Mavs to sell themselves to Terry...


all im saying is, hed be stupid to leave. Unless he went to either SA or PHX.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> all im saying is, hed be stupid to leave. Unless he went to either SA or PHX.


...and a sign and trade with those two - we don't need.


----------

